# needing c02 bottle and filter help



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a used c02 bottle that's a catalina bottle... don't know if i can just fill it or if I have to have it retested too.

the stamp says this.

DOT-3AL 1800 BB 0050040 114002 01C05 CATALINA B5 TW7.5 5lbs TC3ALM124 T3.4 KB 
 So does it need to be retested too? or just filled.

I also have a filter problem. I have a hagen fluval 405 and it won't work, I have cleaned it out. got a new shaft and it still wants to just make a grinding sound like something is stuck I don't know what to do. I was going to use this filter on the 125g... I did how ever get lucky today and found a used hagen fluval 205 for $20.00 and put that one the 55g.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't really help on the bottle... I doubt they stamp a date on it, it seems more likely that records are kept online somewhere of the last test, etc. I think it requires a test every 5 years or so. But smaller bottles may be different. 

Does the impeller spin when you have it assembled? I don't know that model specifically, but in general the pumps I have worked with have a shaft that is made of plastic or ceramic that is held on both ends, so it sticks onto a hole at the bottom and into a hole in the plastic cover that snaps over it. I've seen these shafts break in Quiet1One pumps which caused noise and poor function. Aside from that, the impeller is typically plastic, should have an even number of blades, all whole blades. It's usually either molded around a magnet or glued to a magnet. Again, I've seen these break off the magnet, then the magnet can spin without the impeller blades. Lastly, I've seen silt sucked into filters that gets between the magnet and the walls of the chamber which locks it up. 

Particularly, when run out of the water, it will make noise, but it should still work fine when assembled. For my fluval, the hardest part is getting the hoses primed. The little plunger thing is not terribly effective on a used pump. Mine has a valve that lets you leave the hoses full of water while servicing the pump. If yours does, you might try submerging all the hose in the tank so it's full of water, then close that valve and while preventing the other ends from getting air, pull the sealed end out and plug it into the filter. The filter should be filled with water already too. Then plugin the filter and open the valve. Once fully primed it shouldn't make noise.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, Thanks I will go try that. got the 55g going again, now to work on the 125g 404-- that's the one I'm having problems with.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

One thing i do when I service my canister filters it to prefill them up with water. That way it will have a prime when I attach the hoses. After I have it all setup and running. I spend a couple of minutes of jarring the canister filter to try and get all the air bubbles out. As MacFan said, check the impeller and magnet. Make sure the magnet has nothing stuck to it. Check the impeller housing and clean it well. You might have some dried gunk giving you grief. Check the shaft too. One gain of sand can cause noise and wreck havoc on it.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> DOT-3AL 1800 BB 0050040 114002 01C05 CATALINA B5 TW7.5 5lbs TC3ALM124 T3.4 KB


From Catalina website, 01C05 was when the cylinder was last hydro tested. Also from their website, _All DOT-3AL marked CO2 cylinders are to be inspected and hydrostatically re-tested every five years as required in CFR Title 49 Part 180.205(c)._ To answer your question, *yes* your cylinder will need to be hydro tested before getting filled.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

digital_gods said:


> From Catalina website, 01C05 was when the cylinder was last hydro tested. Also from their website, _All DOT-3AL marked CO2 cylinders are to be inspected and hydrostatically re-tested every five years as required in CFR Title 49 Part 180.205(c)._ To answer your question, *yes* your cylinder will need to be hydro tested before getting filled.


darn you beat me. I did my fair share of research on it as well and that is the month and year it was last tested or built. I think most cylinder have a life of only about 20 yrs?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so guess I will go to bacon fire house and get it tested and filled. it will be 25.00 total right?

guess i will still go bang around on the 405. at least my 55g is back to looking good again.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Try slapping it around and calling it some vulgarer names.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Try slapping it around and calling it some vulgarer names.


yeah maybe I can hit it with those undergravel tubes... and put some leather around the case part making that will work. ound: you dumb stupid piece of not working canister filter, I'm going to hook you up to a gold fish tank, if you don't work. I know you are used but work darn it work............ I need you I don't want to put your expensive inferior parts on life support, don't make me replace you with a eheim or a rena. if you don't start working you are out of the aquarium, OUT OF THE FISH TANK! do you hear me canister work or you are out of the fish tank for good.opcorn:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Or you could try quoting the words of the wise philosopher Donald Trump, _*Your Fired!*_


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's fired, and out of the fish tank... I even tried a different impeller and it still won't work right... any body want to deal with it.

$75.00 bucks, neg.


----------

